# To Maintain PR visa status



## sukh420 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi friends, once we have PR visa of 5 years. For how many years we can reside outside Australia and still maintain our PR status. For example: In Canada PR we have to live for atleast 2 year out of 5 year PR visa.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hyperthread (Mar 19, 2012)

I have the same question.  

All,
Please help or enlighten us.


----------



## fadin (Dec 29, 2011)

To maintain your PR, you should live in OZ for at least 2 out of the 5 years.


----------



## hyperthread (Mar 19, 2012)

Let's say a visa has been granted. Can we just stay in Oz for a week to activate the visa and then come back to home country to settle commitments in work etc?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes you can


----------



## sukh420 (Dec 13, 2011)

@fadin & @boboa

Thanks for ur inputs.


----------



## zaheerkhan (Aug 6, 2013)

what if yu r granted PR visa and you r not in oz, and yu dont make the initial entry by date, is there then any way to again get the PR visa or some other sort of visa to go back to Australia. if yu fails to not make the must entry to activate the visa?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

If you fail to activate the visa, the visa is usually cancelled pretty quickly and you'd have to go through the application process and pay the fee all over again. If you've found you've missed the entry date, I'd suggest talking to a MARA-registered migration agent ASAP as if it hasn't been too long yet there's a *chance* they may be able to fix the problem.


----------



## zaheerkhan (Aug 6, 2013)

actually it is not long ago my entry date is near but i am not feeling very well and feeling very sick due to some home and personal problems, so i think that it will be not safe for me to travel to aus in this conditions. so i am totally confuse and dont know what to do to save the PR.


----------



## Bwithmyloveplz (Oct 16, 2013)

Could you offer me any suggestions/tips for hiring a migration agent?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi All -

Re: activation date for a visa, it is sometimes possible to "rescue" this type of problem (did so recently for a member of the forum) but it can only be done after the visa condition requiring entry by a particular date has been breached. Once a visa is issued, the entry date cannot generally be changed. You have to make an appeal to the embassy or post that granted the visa and explain why they should use their discretion not to cancel the visa.

Re: hiring a migration agent, as an agent myself I'll give you my perspective if this helps. First, you need to be comfortable with the person you're dealing with and their level of knowledge about the business. Migration law and policy is constantly changing, so making sure your agent, regardless of their years in the business, has a strong working knowledge of current law and policy regarding the type of visa you want to apply for is important. Many agents specialise in particular types of visas, and nobody I know in the industry is an expert at all. In my case, I focus on family (partner/fiance/parent) and skilled & employment visas. I don't do a lot of work in the student visa or refugee/humanitarian areas and often refer enquiries in these areas to colleagues who focus on these areas.

Next, make sure the agent is a MARA Registered Migration Agent (you can look them up at http://mara.gov.au) as only registered agents have the high level of knowledge requirements, code of conduct obligations, etc.

Finally, remember that you'll be dealing closely with this person for weeks, likely months. Make sure the person is someone you're happy to work with, someone who you can trust with what may be some of the most private details of your situation, and someone who will go the extra mile for you - someone who will fight hard for your visa and will take your migration situation as seriously as you do.

Hope this helps, and good luck!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## shingle (Sep 30, 2012)

zaheerkhan said:


> actually it is not long ago my entry date is near but i am not feeling very well and feeling very sick due to some home and personal problems, so i think that it will be not safe for me to travel to aus in this conditions. so i am totally confuse and dont know what to do to save the PR.


ah that's a big shame , but you only have to enter the country & stay the minimum time - if it's not a physical illness you might try to activate rather than have to start all over again- you could fly back on the next flight if necessary!


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

I agree that coming and activating the PR is much better than trying to reactivate a revoked PR. I was in a similar situation sometime back when I was nearing the initial entry date. I actually flew in, hovered in the airport for a couple of hours, and took the next flight back. It was the flying weekend 



shingle said:


> ah that's a big shame , but you only have to enter the country & stay the minimum time - if it's not a physical illness you might try to activate rather than have to start all over again- you could fly back on the next flight if necessary!


----------

